# What Were They Thinking?



## Stosta (18/5/16)

So all of us have come across some interesting things for sale while trawling the internet for vape gear. Every now and then I come across an item, and am absolutely amazed that they think there might be a market for it, but hey, I was proven wrong that one time, so maybe I could be enlightened at least! I thought it might be fun to share some of our finds on here. Over the past two weeks I have found a couple, but here are two examples from a sight I could spend hours on...

*The SteamTribe DIY Workbench
*
Made out of Stainless Steel, this piece of art stands at a height of 40mm, and a diameter of 25mm. It has a special design so that you can attach your favourite 510 atty and work on it till your heart is content.




Yes, It's a chunk of SS, with a hole in the middle, that'll set you back $8.24.

*Wine Glass Drip Tips
*
I especially enjoy these as I work for a wine company. I think there are few, if any, vapers that don't enjoy customising their devices. And what better way to show your appreciation for a nice glass of your favourite vrot grape juice, than with these beauties!




You love the taste of your e-juice right? Well here we have drip tips that are almost especially desgined to let a bit of your favourite juice pool in the bottom, so you can have a good sip of it while you vape it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Casper (18/5/16)

You can just as well leave your atty on your mod, and just take the battery out. Doesn't cost a cent extra....

A wine glass drip tip.........really?? REALLY????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (18/5/16)

Stosta said:


> So all of us have come across some interesting things for sale while trawling the internet for vape gear. Every now and then I come across an item, and am absolutely amazed that they think there might be a market for it, but hey, I was proven wrong that one time, so maybe I could be enlightened at least! I thought it might be fun to share some of our finds on here. Over the past two weeks I have found a couple, but here are two examples from a sight I could spend hours on...
> 
> *The SteamTribe DIY Workbench
> *
> ...


The steam tribe was originally listed as 40cm x 25cm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (18/5/16)

Christos said:


> The steam tribe was originally listed as 40cm x 25cm.



Hahaha! Can you imagine them shipping a chunk of SS that size?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (18/5/16)

Something over 3 years ago, literally on day one of vaping, I found that to me carto's were turds, and soon after that carto tanks were the same. So an adapter that puts two carto's together to me was just two turds in a cradle. 

The drift apparently was to blend two different liquids together when you vaped, and probably to have twice the juice reserves between refills. YMMV, but no cartos for me ever again.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (18/5/16)

Vape mats. Nearly five hundred bucks for what is essentially an oversized mouse pad? The sales pitch says "Protects your desk while you're rebuilding". What exactly is the base of my ohm reader going to do to my desk, that I now need R500 worth of protection for it?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## GreenyZA (18/5/16)

I went to Builder's Warehouse and bough 1m x2m x1mm thick conveyor belt rubber. Covered my desk with it and with the off-cut I made a Vape Pad for my vape workstation. The price... R80

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos (18/5/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I went to Builder's Warehouse and bough 1m x2m x1mm thick conveyor belt rubber. Covered my desk with it and with the off-cut I made a Vape Pad for my vape workstation. The price... R80


Pictures please! 
Where do I find this rubber at builders?


----------



## GreenyZA (18/5/16)

The stuff is found where you buy the carpets and the plastic sheeting. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA (18/5/16)

If there is a need on the forum, I'll buy a couple of meters and sell it without profit. Shipping will be for the buyer though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)

Both are idiotic. Sometimes I don't want to live on this planet anymore. 

By the way,I'm in the process of designing a mask that you plug your serup into. There will be a firing button that connects to the firing button of your mod. The extended firing button is then conveniently situated at the back of your head. Just press to vape. It fits comfortably on your face and is hardly noticeable. Welcome to the future,a world where you don't have to carry those pesky mods in your hands. Prototype below. 



Preorders available

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)

*setup


----------



## kimbo (18/5/16)

Stosta said:


> *The SteamTribe DIY Workbench
> *
> Made out of Stainless Steel, this piece of art stands at a height of 40mm, and a diameter of 25mm. It has a special design so that you can attach your favourite 510 atty and work on it till your heart is content.
> 
> ...


Looks like the building base i got when i bought the rose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (20/5/16)

RichJB said:


> Vape mats. Nearly five hundred bucks for what is essentially an oversized mouse pad? The sales pitch says "Protects your desk while you're rebuilding". What exactly is the base of my ohm reader going to do to my desk, that I now need R500 worth of protection for it?


*Shamefully places magazines over his expensive vape mat, that cost more than the table it's on*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

